
Cellular Networks Down Specifically in Major US Protest Areas Since ~2:30pm PST - marksc
https://twitter.com/MarkSchmidty/status/1272648875749314567
======
marksc
News articles just started popping up. But none of them have addressed the
overlap between outages and protest sites, yet.

[https://www.businessinsider.com/verizon-sprint-att-t-
mobile-...](https://www.businessinsider.com/verizon-sprint-att-t-mobile-
service-down-some-areas-us-2020-6)

[https://whdh.com/news/cellular-service-outages-affecting-
car...](https://whdh.com/news/cellular-service-outages-affecting-carriers-
across-united-states/)

[https://techcrunch.com/2020/06/15/t-mobile-calling-
outage/](https://techcrunch.com/2020/06/15/t-mobile-calling-outage/)

------
marksc
There were dozens of livestreams going from each major protest city here:
[https://woke.net/#streams](https://woke.net/#streams)

10 minutes ago there were none.

Right now Sacramento, Seattle, Louisville have a handful.

But that's it.

The DDoS behind the outages can be tracked here:
[https://digitalattackmap.com/#anim=1&color=0&country=ALL&lis...](https://digitalattackmap.com/#anim=1&color=0&country=ALL&list=0&time=18427&view=map)

~~~
marksc
Sacramento is down again. All livestreams suddenly cut out.

------
verdverm
There is another post on the front of HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23532560](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23532560)

The detective work there says it was a technical glitch as opposed to the
conspiracy theories making rounds.

------
int_19h
Is there any particular evidence linking it to the protests? The heat map
looks like it's large urban areas in general, which is not surprising.

